# روائع الأثاث الفرعوني



## designer mido (27 أكتوبر 2007)

منذ 7000 سنة حيث بدأت الحضارة الفرعونية ظهرت الفنون الفرعونية المختلفة و التي بهرت العالم لوقتنا الحاضر ...و من هذه الفنون العمارة سواء الداخلية و الخارجية ..علشان كده و لأننا نعرف كتير عن العمارة الفرعونية و لكن يمكن منعرفش كتير عن الطرز الفرعونية في التصميم الداخلي,حبيت أجيب لكم الصور دي لأجمل قطع الأثاث الفرعوني
موجودة بالمتحف المصري بالقاهرة و منها ما هو بالمتحف البريطاني بلندن


----------



## designer mido (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بقية الصور:


----------



## designer mido (27 أكتوبر 2007)

و بما إننا بنتكلم عن الأثاث الفرعوني يبقي لازم نتكلم عن المصمم الداخلي المصري د/خالد محرز و هو مصمم داخلي و أستاذ بقسم التصميم الداخلي و الاثاث بكلية الفنون التطبيقية ... د/خالد بجانب عمله بتدريس التصميم الداخلي هو يعمل بالتصميم الداخلي ولكنه تخصص فقط بتصميم الاثاث و بالتحديد الأثاث الفرعوني ..و قدر يستوحي من الاثاث الفرعوني خطوط و تصميمات رائعة تجمع ما بين الطراز الفرعوني و مدارس الحداثة و ده الموقع الخاص به www.mehrezstyle.com

و دلوقتي أسيبكم مع بقية الصور


----------



## عبدالله الشطي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

اخوي القسم هذا حق العماره والتخطيط

وموضوعك عن التصميم الداخلي

يصلح ان يكون ديكورات لا يخدم القسم حتى الموقع لا دخل له في الفن المعماري 

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## designer mido (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لردك أخي عبد الله..... لكن أحب أوضح لك أن التصميم الداخلي هو مكمل للعمارة و المفروض ان العمارة تنقسم لعمارة خارجية و داخلية و هي التصميم الداخلي .كما أن القسم هنا موجود به مواضيع كتير بتتكلم عن التصميم الداخلي و ذلك لأن أصلا لا يوجد قسم خاص بالتصميم الداخلي فالقسم الأقرب له هو العمارة ..و يا ريت بجد الإدارة تنشيء قسم خاص بالتصميم الداخلي.أنا بعتت الاقتراح ده للإدارة لكن للاسف ما في حد رد علي


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي عبد الله الشطي
التصميم الداخلي جزء لا ينفصل عن التصميم المعماري، وهو ما يعرف عند المعماري بمرحلة التشطيبات والتأثيث.

ونحن هنا في قسم العمارة والتخطيط دمجنا التصميم الداخلي معهما ورفضنا فكرة الفصل بين العمارة والتخطيط وأيضا التصميم الداخلي التي دعى إليها بعض الأعضاء، ليقيننا أنهم جميعا يشكلون لحمة واحدة، 

ولإثراء الحصيلة المعرفية لرواد الملتقى كان هذا الربط بين مواضيع العمارة والتخطيط والتصميم الداخلي.

لهذا تعتبر مشاركة أخونا محمد في صميم اهتمامات القسم.... ونحن نشكر له هذه المشاركة


----------



## designer mido (28 أكتوبر 2007)

عفوا يا باشمهندس جمال و يا رب يكون الموضوع عجبك...و ألف مبروك علي ترقيتك في المنتدي كمشرف


----------



## الصبا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الحضاره الفرعونية حضارة عريقه وتستحق الاهتمام بها
تصاميم رائعة بالفعل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## designer mido (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورة علي مرورك أختي الكريمة


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ميدو فعاليتك فى المنتدى واضحة جدا وسرؤيعة جدا ومواضيعك حقيقى متميزة
جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن السؤال هنا كان هذا هو الاثاث اين البقاى من البيوت التى ضمت هذا الاثاث

بس الاثاث غريب جدا فى شىء كبير جدا من التقنية
كرسى منهم النظام الانجليزى الكلاسيكى يشبه كثيرا
شكرا على الصور اللى بجد اذهلتنى


----------



## designer mido (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا علي كلامك ده يا sasy ربنا يخليكي..و يا رب اكون فعلا بافيد الاخوة و الاخوات في المنتدي 

لا يوجد من بقايا المنازل الفرعونية سوي القليل جدا جدا..و السبب هو عقيدة البعث و الخلود عند الفراعنة و من منطلق هذه العقيدة كانوا لا يهتمون بمباني الدنيا فكانوا يبنون المنازل من الطوب اللبن و الخامات الضعيفة التي ليس لها تحمل عالي لعوامل التعرية..اما المعابد و المقابر فكانوا يشيدونها باقوي انواع الاحجار...طب الاثاث ده لسة موجود بمظهره ده ازااااي؟؟؟؟
كمان بسبب عقيدة البعث و الخلود كان الفراعنة يحتفظون بادواتهم و اغراضهم الشخصية (ومنها الاثاث) داخل قبورهم ليستخدموها في حياتهم الاخري و ده اللي حافظ علي قطع الاثاث هذه و حماها من التلف عبر الزمن

بالنسبة لتشابه الطرز الانجليزية للاثاث مع الطراز الفرعوني فده شيء طبيعي و السبب ان الطراز الفرعوني كان مصدر الهام و اقتباس لكثير من الطرز اللي أتت بعده


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الف شكر على الصور


----------



## sasy0o0o (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ياميدو على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## designer mido (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## كريم العاني (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الاثاث جميل جدا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 نوفمبر 2007)

العمارة الفرعونية 
والديكورات والتشكيلات الفنية من رسومات وكتابات 
على جدران المعابد الجنائزية او المقابر
لهي عناصر وجماليات يمكن الاستفادة منها معماريا
وفي مجالات التصميم الداخلي والديكور

ولا تتداخل نظرتنا الى عقائد الفراعنة وسلبياتهم في الحياة الاجتماعية
مع اعمالهم المعمارية التي ما زالت شاهدة على تمتعهم بفنون 
يمكن اكتساب عناصرها وتطويرها بفكرنا المعاصر

ليس كنقل ولكن كتأصيل لمعاصرة يمكن ان نقدمها كبدائل تصميمية مفيدة


مشكورا اخونا الفاضل designer mido
على تلك الباقة الديكورية المتميزة الطابع
​


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (20 نوفمبر 2007)

طبعااااا اى حاجة من مصر لازم تكون حلوة زى نـــــــــــــــــــــــاسها الحلوين


----------



## بريهان (18 ديسمبر 2007)

صور فعلا جميلة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## designer mido (12 مارس 2008)

thnks 4 ur comments


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (12 مارس 2008)

مشكور على هذه الصور


----------



## المهندسه نور (12 مارس 2008)

بصراحه الموقع اكثر من رائع 
مكنش عندى فكره عن الموضوع ده 
و هو حيفدنى فى الواقع 
شكرا مهندسنا العزيز
و فى انتظار المزيد من المشاركات المتميزه


----------



## فيفيان الجمال (23 يوليو 2008)

بجد كويسين اوي كتر خيركم


----------



## hosam-hasn (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك...............


----------



## اللوووورد (18 أغسطس 2008)

_ 
والله يا أخ ميدو مواضيعك ده رائعة ويارب المنتدى يفتح قسم خاص بالتصميم الداخلى و جزاك الله خيرا وألف سلامة عليك.
_


----------



## Arch_M (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراعزيزي على الصور الرائعة..والتي هي من صميم التخصص والمهنة..فالمعماري ليس فقط معماري للتصميم الخارجي بل معماري للتصميم الداخلي والتخطيط فنحن جزء واحد..اتكلم وانا مهندس معماري ولست بمصمم داخلي او مصمم بيئي او مخطط ولكننا كل زملاء مهنة واحدة راقية..
اكرر شكري على الصور الرائعة والمفيدة واتمنى منك المزيد كما عودتنا..


----------



## hermione (16 أغسطس 2010)

مفيش انقى واروع من الجمال ده
ياريت لو تفيدنا اكتر بمعلومات عن د/ خالد محرز
رمضان كريم لكل المشاركين عالمنتدى


----------



## eng_doaa (17 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال هو المنتدى للمهندسين اللى خلصوا بس انا طالبة ومش لاقية حاجة تفدنى مش عارفة علشان جديدة ولاايه


----------



## essam2012 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ..... انا عصام عضو جديد ..... ممكن تساعدونى لو حد عندو صور آثاث فرعونى محدد الابعاد وواضح التفاصيل .... انا طالب فى كلية الفنون التطبيقية قسم تصميم داخلى و آثاث ..... 
و شكرا ل designer mido


----------



## Forbidden jasmine (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررا جدا علي الموضوع


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (1 يناير 2011)

thanks all


----------



## miss tikreet (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووورين


----------



## abou mazen 1 (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرااا


----------



## أسد الغابة (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد الكندي (29 يوليو 2011)

العمارة هي نوع من الفلسفة تأخذ الالوان و الذوق و الطبيعة و البناء و الفلك والرسم والفنون و التصميم بشكل عام في العمارة او خارج العمارة المعماري اذا تبحر يمكن ان يصمم سيارات و طائرات و جوالات و غيره فما بالك في التصميم الداخلي حتى المدني جزء من العمارة


----------

